# Godin Montreal Premier Triple Play, P90 & Deluxe



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Godin has expanded the Montreal Premiere series with a couple of new models. Check out the triple play.

[video=youtube;FgC9c_DUyNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgC9c_DUyNU[/video]


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

this post is removed


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Didn't they say in the video it would be available the end of January or the beginning of February?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Quite often when they showcase a new model,the only ones that are completed are the display items,made just for the show.
Probably true for a lot of manufacturers .
When I bought my Godin Flat-Five it had just been announced at NAMM.
I went to my local shop and ordered one sight unseen,the shop wasn't even aware of them.
She put in the order and got the message they hadn't been built yet.
They estimated the guitar would be available by March,
IIRC it was more towards the end of March by the time I got it .
I assume they wait until a large # is ready for shipping so lots of stores get them at the same time.

As an aside,when I sent a request for info on the serial number a year or two later,the build date came back as Feb 12..my birthday.:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like some of those.
If they cost less, or I found a used one, I'd consider getting one.
Although a semi-hollow isn't next on my wish list.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They are not cheap as guitars go but they are one of their top models. I would consider getting a used one if the price was right but Godin's used prices are generally still pretty high for their better models so let's not hold our breath and turn purple.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> They are not cheap as guitars go but they are one of their top models. I would consider getting a used one if the price was right but Godin's used prices are generally still pretty high for their better models so let's not hold our breath and turn purple.


I won't be holding my breath--as I said a semi hollow isn't at the top of my wishlist--it's down at 5 or 6.
So no need to hold my breath.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

If you were to buy a thin body guitar like the Godin Montreal Premiere with the P90s would you rather have it or the Epiphone Casino Elitist which also has P90's in it?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Part of that could depend on whether you prefer single cutaways or double.
Also it depends on the quality of the pickups.
I think the P-90s Godin uses are quite good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dino said:


> If you were to buy a thin body guitar like the Godin Montreal Premiere with the P90s would you rather have it or the Epiphone Casino Elitist which also has P90's in it?


I don't think you can compare the two guitars either. The Montreal Premiere is a two voice guitar. The Elitist, while being a nice guitar, is a multi-ply construction versus the Montreal being solid woods. They are just not close to being the same animal other than being a thin hollow body that uses P90's. The comparison pretty well stops there.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think the P-90 Montreal is a carved solid top,it's a laminate too ,wild cherry like the Fifth Ave .

Also the P90 model is not multi-voiced as far as I saw just straight p-ups.
The Epi also has the more favourable (to me) individual p-up val and tone controls .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I don't think the P-90 Montreal is a carved solid top,it's a laminate too ,wild cherry like the Fifth Ave .
> 
> Also the P90 model is not multi-voiced as far as I saw just straight p-ups.
> The Epi also has the more favourable (to me) individual p-up val and tone controls .


You may be right. We will have to wait and see the specs when it comes up on their site.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/guitars/godin-montreal-premiere-573000/

"Of course, like an ES-335, the arching is created not by carving solid wood but by the curve of the pressed laminates. The sides, however, appear to be quite thick - there are no linings to maximise the gluing area as you'd normally see."The carved 'breathe-through' core of the Premiere lets air travel freely through and under the centre block"​Through the 'f' holes you can also see what Godin calls its 'breathe-through' centre block. Made of spruce, not the usual maple or mahogany, the block runs from top to bottom of the body but only fully connects with the top. Three arched cut-outs allow air to pass through the block so it connects less with the back - like the feet of the spans on a viaduct.
"The top, back and sides are in fact laminate Canadian wild cherry over a very interesting internal structure routed out of a block of Adirondack spruce," explains Godin's Richard Bunze."


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

zontar said:


> Part of that could depend on whether you prefer single cutaways or double.
> Also it depends on the quality of the pickups.
> I think the P-90s Godin uses are quite good.


I liked the fact that the pick-ups aren't mounted onto the top and a height adjustable,that seems like a good thing .


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd like to try one, I tried the Montreal last year and was impressed with the build and the feel. Unfortunately it's amplified tone seemed kind of flat and lifeless, that said in all fairness it was the only one at the store and the strings weren't the newest.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Godin builds as good a guitar than any other manufacture out there and just think you would be buying " Made in Canada " and keeping our jobs where they should be.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

yup,I have owned 5 Godin products,4 of which I have purchased new.
Buying used does little to support any company IMO,other than some word of mouth (which can be good or bad) .
I still have 4 of the 5.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bubb said:


> yup,I have owned 5 Godin products,4 of which I have purchased new.
> Buying used does little to support any company IMO,other than some word of mouth (which can be good or bad) .
> I still have 4 of the 5.


But it can save you some money--normally.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

zontar said:


> But it can save you some money--normally.


absolutely,I have no qualms about buying used,I'm sitting at pretty much 50/50%new/used .
I just don't to think I'm supporting Godin with a used Godin purchase.(insert any maker/country ).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bubb said:


> absolutely,I have no qualms about buying used,I'm sitting at pretty much 50/50%new/used .
> I just don't to think I'm supporting Godin with a used Godin purchase.(insert any maker/country ).


Other than people seeing you have one, that might trigger some interest in somebody who buys new--but that's indirect, so no direct benefit to Godin.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

This post is removed!


----------

